

Show HN: RemindEat - never forget what you ate - jpadilla_

I like going out with my fiancé and tasting new dishes in new places. Once I get to a place I've been before I never remember what I previously ate.<p>So we decided to sit down and think of something we could do to help solve this and came up with our first project together. RemindEat emails and/or sends you an SMS when you check-in at any food place, reminding you to note down what you ate. Next time you check-in you'll be reminded of what you've eaten there before and to note down what you'll eat this time.<p>Its built on top of Flask, Twitter Bootstrap, uses Twilio for SMS, and Postmark for emails. Obviously powered by Foursquare.<p>Please go to http://remindeat.com, try it out and let me know what you think.
======
sebg
Great work getting something up and out!

Some thoughts - 1\. Reminds me of <http://www.foodspotting.com/> but more
personal. Instead of being told what other people liked, i'm able to remember
what I liked. 2\. Is it possible to use foodspotting as the back-end? 3\. Am I
able to comment on what I ate? For instance - dish a was delicious but small
so order 2 next time? 4\. nitpicky - the white font over the food picture is
hard to read. Especially near the end when it's a white font on a white
background.

Great work - looking forward to seeing how this develops!

------
codegeek
The link remindeat.com/login gives me a 403 error.

------
AznHisoka
What's the use case for this?

~~~
jpau
My experience is that my enjoyment of a restaurant (or take away joint, or
whatever) is partially dependent on my knowledge of that venue.

For example, my local burger bar. I've tried all of the burgers (well, at
least the ones that sound appealing to me), and know exactly what I like/don't
like. I can better enjoy my experience (and... oh boy... do I! _drools_ ).

Compare this to the following - I recently went to a restaurant with my
partner that I had been to before, rather recently - but not recently enough
to remember what I had (but obviously did not dislike it). In fact, this is
not an infrequent event - not necessarily as a 2nd visit, but perhaps even a
3rd, 4th of 5th and yet still I rarely remember what's good/not good in such
places. For me, this is a missed opportunity - if I could keep notes that last
longer than my thoughts (which last 1-4 weeks only), I could gradually build
up a better experience over time.

I like the idea.That said, I never caught onto 4sq...

